# Contrywide mortgage consultants ??



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi

do anyone got some experience using this consultants ??


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

DON'T USE THEM!

I had to put it in capitals to underline my point. They almost lost me a lot of money and my dream house because of their poor quality advice and work. They only use a select few mortgage providers, not all. They try to flog you all sorts of useless extras. They lie constantly and blame everybody but themselves.

Maybe I had a bad experience and they have better employees, but if you google them or check on MoneySavingExpert the reviews say it all.

If you need to know anymore, Pm me.

Sam


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

DO NOT USE THEM

go to an independent


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

They charge a fee.....look for someone else. There are still a number of companies who don't charge anything and offer mortgages from essentially all mortgage providers.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Can anyone suggest good mortgage advisor in Birmingham area ?? Or any place where I can check opinions about advisors ??


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

You could take a look on www.moneysavingexpert.com and the forums there.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

What Kirkn99 said ^^^^^^^^^^.
Some good advice on there.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I have just completed with countrywide. So many problems, expensive life cover etc etc through them if you do it.
Our first house so we thought this was they easier option. We was wrong, go independent


----------

